# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le magazine >  le 177 frise les poils de croupion du 176

## jpjmarti

il est déjà là !!!!

Spore en couverture (Wii fit sans doute )

Retour du PQ et de la recette de cuisine (ouf),

 GC again

FIFA 09
War leaders
Penumbra requiem
Mercenaries 2

Colonization (AHHHHHHHHHHH !!! Je jouis).

And so on

----------


## NitroG42

Il est déjà là, abonné ?

----------


## Ragondin

reçu aujourd'hui et je suis abonné  ::):

----------


## jpjmarti

> Il est déjà là, abonné ?


abonné, bien sûr !

----------


## XWolverine

Oh putain, 10 contre 1 que le facteur va encore oublier de passer (samedi matin, c'est aléatoire) et que je ne vais pas l'avoir ce WE.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

:suspens:

----------


## Smisse

Je veux les mêmes verres a la maison.

----------


## Murne

Oula, je vais me dépêcher de finir le 176. Bonne nouvelle en tout cas.  ::):

----------


## jpjmarti

> Je veux les mêmes verres a la maison.


Je plusplussoie, je pense qu'il prépare une grande vente pour financer le lancement marketing de canard-console.

J'aurais dit des mugs plus que des verres.

----------


## Smisse

Il n'y a pas une poignée avec un vrai mug ?  ::o: 

Mais en même temps c'est pas un verre ... vivement les canards a collectionner en achetant de la moutarde  ::wub::

----------


## jpjmarti

> Il n'y a pas une poignée avec un vrai mug ? 
> 
> Mais en même temps c'est pas un verre ... vivement les canards a collectionner en achetant de la moutarde


Je crois que dans ce cas, on appelle ça des mazagrans (z ou s ???).

----------


## XWolverine

> Je crois que dans ce cas, on appelle ça des mazagrans (z ou s ???).


Non, des mags à z'rang  ::P:

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Je veux les mêmes verres a la maison.


Idem et la peluche de lapin aussi !

En tout cas vive Super Mario le nouveau routeur pour les abonnés.  ::ninja::

----------


## XWolverine

En fait, CPC est redevenu hebdo, c'est ça  ::P:  ?

----------


## BCH32

Super la couv' du mag  ::): 

Oh que je voudrais avoir un de ces verres. alors A quand un magasin online???

----------


## Lezardo

> Idem et la peluche de lapin aussi !
> 
> En tout cas vive Super Mario le nouveau routeur pour les abonnés.


Oui la peluche est énorme mais j'ai un sérieux penchant pour la peluche (ou cadavre ?) de renard près du mug de Emile Zoulou ::P: 

Sinon bravo a la rédac étant donné qu'on a reçu ce numéro en temps et en heure on peut aisément deviner que la réactivité au niveau de l'expédition des CPC a été immédiate après les petits soucis des numéros précédent

----------


## XWolverine

GG Super Mario  ::lol::  Dans la boite aux lettre à l'heure  :;): 
Mais si c'est bien, Spore, on peut faire des lapins idiots avec  ::P:

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Sinon bravo a la rédac étant donné qu'on a reçu ce numéro en temps et en heure on peut aisément deviner que la réactivité au niveau de l'expédition des CPC a été immédiate après les petits soucis des numéros précédent


C'est Gringo qui a livré tout le monde avec son C15 (comme le Père Nowel qui fait sa tournéee).

----------


## bixente

Qu'est ce que je lis dans l'édito ??

Le prochain hors série dédié aux consoles ??

Mais, mais...  ::mellow::

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Ca parle Empire TW ?

----------


## b0b0

> Qu'est ce que je lis dans l'édito ??
> 
> Le prochain hors série dédié aux consoles ??
> 
> Mais, mais...


 ::o:  trop bien §

----------


## Velgos

> Qu'est ce que je lis dans l'édito ??
> 
> Le prochain hors série dédié aux consoles ??
> 
> Mais, mais...


J'ai hâte !
J'espère que les articles ne seront pas chiants :/

----------


## GROquiK

Wééé ! 2 canards en une semaine ! Finalement, ça aura servi de couler le brouteur dans le béton... Merci Casque (oui je fayotte)

----------


## Kami93

Reçu aujourd'hui :D, sa race pas fini le précedent...trop classe les verres là.

----------


## DakuTenshi

On est revenu à la formule hebdomadaire?

2 CPC en 2 semaines  ::o: .

Mais je suis on ne peut plus content hein  :;): .

----------


## DakuTenshi

"Regarde la couverture! Tu reconnais qui c'est?"

"Heu.. c'est b0b0?"

" ::cry:: "

Faites moi penser à changer de copine!

----------


## Rom1

Ca pour une nouvelle !  ::o:

----------


## pollux 18

Quand on ne si attend pas ça fait carrement plaisir !!
 Vive les abonnés  :;):

----------


## Stil

Reçu aussi (abonné).

La note de Spore n'est pas si catastrophique que ça. Pas de quoi en faire tout un fromage dans les forums... Du coup je vais peut-être l'acheter  (en pariant sur les patchs et extensions à venir).

Et sinon test de Bionic Commando Rearmed: pour l'avoir depuis 1 semaine il vaut le coup (env 12 euros en l'achetant sur le Capcom Store plutôt que sur direct2drive).

----------


## sissi

Beau test de Théthré sur Spore. Et un abo d'un an dans la foulée!

----------


## b0b0

> "Regarde la couverture! Tu reconnais qui c'est?"
> 
> "Heu.. c'est b0b0?"
> 
> ""
> 
> Faites moi penser à changer de copine!


hein ?  ::mellow::

----------


## DakuTenshi

> hein ?


(En fait sur la couv' on voit 

Spoiler Alert! 


Mixomatos

, elle a crut que c'était toi  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## b0b0

> (En fait sur la couv' on voit 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Mixomatos
> 
> , elle a crut que c'était toi ).


akway .

----------


## John Kay

Y aurait pas un canard sympa pour nous scanner la couv, histoire de nous rendre un peu plus jaloux ?  ::P:

----------


## Igloo

Le nouveau site est disponible ?

:abonné:

En attendant préparez les verres d'Half  :B):

----------


## Toorop

Je l'ai, vive l'abonnement  :B):

----------


## Lang0chat

Reçu aussi, abonned depuis 10 jours  :B):

----------


## XWolverine

Attention aux agrafes  :;):

----------


## FragDamon

Recu aussi ce matin :abonné: ce fut une bonne surprise.
Sérieux pas moyen d'avoir un verre dédicacé Couly ? Genre avec un lapin dessus ? je suis pret à payer pour ca !!!!

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Ca ressemble étrangement à des goodies disponibles éventuellement un jour. Parce que faire ça en one shot, c'est pas rentable.

----------


## Lang0chat

Haha les fanboys !

----------


## O.Boulon

Vu que c'est du fait main et que Couly est très occupé, si jamais il en fait, ça serait excessivement cher.

----------


## b0b0

Des mugs seraient plus simple à faire -_-

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Ou des bonhommes en pâte à sel.

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan, faudrait toujours avoir une idée et dessiner dessus à la main.
Petit merdeux manipulateur ! On cédera jamais sur les mugs.

----------


## b0b0

> Nan, faudrait toujours avoir une idée et dessiner dessus à la main.
> Petit merdeux manipulateur ! On cédera jamais sur les mugs.


Haha, vous tiendrez jamais face à la concurrence des verres coca cola.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Je me suis planté comme une merde en consultant Elizabeth Tessier. Par contre, je fais une dédicace à ma reum : _Salut maman._

----------


## Igloo

> Vu que c'est du fait main et que Couly est très occupé, si jamais il en fait, ça serait excessivement cher.


Je découperai et collerai l'image sur un verre vierge en attendant et en  espérant qu'une chose *mug* du même *mug* style *mug* et moins chiante *mug* se fasse  ::cry::

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Faîtes des décalcomanies alors, qu'on puisse les coller nous-même sur nos mugs.

----------


## Bender_rodriguez

ahµ... enfin canard PC ds ma boite aux lettres ce matin.

tiens mais c'est le 177  ::o: 


J'ai jamais recu le 176 ::'(: 

Du coup je sais pas quoi faire... a part  essayer de le degotter dans le coin avant que le 177 soit en rayon lundi, je vois pas trop ?  ::|:

----------


## half

> ahµ... enfin canard PC ds ma boite aux lettres ce matin.
> 
> tiens mais c'est le 177 
> 
> 
> J'ai jamais recu le 176
> 
> Du coup je sais pas quoi faire... a part  essayer de le degotter dans le coin avant que le 177 soit en rayon lundi, je vois pas trop ?


=> abonnement @ canardpc.com

----------


## alx

Reçu aujourd'hui également  ::wub:: 

La couv est magnifique, Colonization fait très envie (j'ai lu que ça pour l'instant), les verres sont superbes... et c'est qui monsieur chat ?

----------


## b0b0

> Reçu aujourd'hui également 
> 
> La couv est magnifique, Colonization fait très envie (j'ai lu que ça pour l'instant), les verres sont superbes... et c'est qui monsieur chat ?


C'est moi.

----------


## TheToune

Reçu ce matin 
Bravo Super mario \o/

----------


## Monsieur Chat

> C'est moi.


Ah bravo.

----------


## Empereur_Yoda

::mellow:: 





:fear:

----------


## O.Boulon

Un individu négligeable.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Psss c'est quoi cette présentation sommaire du sommaire...
Faut tout leur apprendre à ces ptits jeunes.

Allez Go go 177: couv' un magnifique lapin débile (oui lapalissade, je sais) et un gros "SPORE" pour suivre la vague marketing et vendre un max aux casualistes, joli stratégie commerciale, bravo, je ne vous félicite pas messieurs.

La suit de la GC avec tout plein de jeux mais moins importants quce ceux du N°176, puisqu'ils sont au mieux présentés sur une page :déductionàdeuxballes:. A retenir, add-on NWN2, Dragon Age, Borderlands et Prince Of Persia. 
Et pleins d'autres dont je me fous éperdumment, comme du Street Fighter 4 (jeu de taffiolles) du HAWX (jeu de consoleux)  et du CoD 5 (youpi, la 2nd Guerre, ça faisait longtemps).Ah, Le Parrain 2 fait une apparition, cool, un testeur pourra se défouler le temps d'un article.

En test: Thréanor nous fait partager sa longue descente dans l'enfer du casual, c'est émouvant, j'ai envie de le serrer dans mes bras et de lui caresser les cheveux tellement il a l'air mal, le pauvre. Et un peu envie de lui botter les fesses pour une note trop complaisante et pas en accord avec l'article, à mon avis.
Sinon y'a du Mercenaries 2, la fin de Penumbra, le dernier Fifa...
Dans le PQ on découvre un nouveau pseudo-rédacteur, Jérôme, un certain François qui nous sort une liste d'applis Web pour bosser, et un test par un dénommé Clitis Wood...Sûrement les prochains rédacteurs du Canard Consoles bimensuelles qui devraient arriver d'ici peu. Oui je suppute de fils, mais le prochain HS est dédié Consoles alors bon, tant qu'a imaginer la fin du monde, autant prévoir le pire.

Comme il ne faut pas oublier  les mecs qui s'excitent à lire des comparaisons de ventirads, on a toujours des news hardware, plein de news navrantes, des photos verres débiles déssinés par Couly, un Colonization IV: Civilisation (ou un truc du genre) en preview, la grille de Maitresse Paule Cul (transformisme en action), et un Ours ma foi, pas trop mal leché.

----------


## Bender_rodriguez

> => abonnement @ canardpc.com


ce dont je

----------


## O.Boulon

T'as pris Half en LV1 ?

----------


## ERISS

Non je crois que c'est le bug des
rases tronquées on dir
Déjà le  77 !

----------


## Bender_rodriguez

non :D

c'est une expression que j'ai choppé dans un livre, expression qui est aussi explicite que moche.


Par contre j'ai pas mon n° d'abonné  sous la main( a moins qu'il soit imprimer sur le plastique recouvrant le mag), je ferais le mail demain

----------


## O.Boulon

Nom 
                    Pr
éno

           m

ç                                  asuffi

      r        a

----------


## Bender_rodriguez

ok !

----------


## Ghadzoeux

à Aix on doit être ravitaillés par les corbeaux
ou le facteur a eu la flemme de se bouger, rien reçu aujourd'hui

tant pis

----------


## Mug Bubule

J'achète Apocalypse how  ::wub::  ::w00t::

----------


## ElGato

Merde un Monsieur Chat. J'exige des royalties.

C'est peut-être même un fan de Dionysos, mondieumondieu.

----------


## O.Boulon

Non, un graphiste pas net, qui lâche des miaous de temps à autre et se déplace en imitant un putain de greffier.

----------


## mrFish

He ! Il est génial votre nouveau transporteur.
Je l'ai reçu deux jours avant, alors que normalement je le recevais trois jours plus tard.


Sur le coup j'ai cru que CPC était redevenu Hebdomadaire.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Y a un soucis de copyright de la couv'. Z'avez pas eu des soucis pour avoir repompé outrageusement l'avatar earthworm jim ?

----------


## Pinardtapie

> Non, un graphiste pas net, qui lâche des miaous de temps à être et se déplace en imitant un putain de greffier.


Abonné milieu de semaine dernière, j'ai reçu direct le 177 comme ça, hop !

Du coup en guise de mea culpa, j'implore ton pardon omar... Oui j'implore ton pardon pour t'avoir coursé y a quelques mois à TF2 ingame... Ce fameux jour inoubliable pour moi... Tu semblais si occupé à faire des spy check avec ton pyro, comme si l'équipe adverse était composée de spy uniquement...

et en gros ça faisait :

- omar ?? omar boulon de canardpc ???
-...
- génial le dernier numéro !!
-...
- y a quoi de prévu au prochain ?!!
-...
- en tout cas j y crois presque pas !! Fake !!! Omar revient !! Je te heale !! Laisse moi me jeter nu sur les sticky, je te sauverai !

Cette absence de réponse, et cette légère impression de passer pour le morbak de demis roussos (parmi tant d'autres je précise), m'a bien fait comprendre que c'était l'original à qui je parlais. 

Suis je pardonné ? ::wub::

----------


## O.Boulon

....

----------


## johnnyblaguos

J'ose même pas imaginer ce qui se passerait si tu le croisais à carouf un dimanche matin.

----------


## O.Boulon

Blague à part, je ne me rappelle pas de cette conversation.
En plus généralement, je réponds.

-Boulon ? Le Boulon ?
-Ouais coco, Daniel Boulon l'expert comptable le plus célèbre de Bourg en Bresse.

Et on me laisse perdre tranquille.

http://fr.local.yahoo.com/Rh%C3%B4ne...-12597195.html

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Un moyen infaillible pour le reconnaitre: le Boulon est souvent accompagné du Gringo. Notez que le gringo lui, se permet de vaquer seul sur les serveurs sans le Boulon. Parfois il le trompe avec le Rabot, mais c'est rare.

----------


## Guest

Tu devrais l'appeler voir si ça lui a amené des clients, déposer des Canard PC dans sa salle d'attente, et enfin avoir une ristourne.

----------


## Pinardtapie

> Blague à part, je ne me rappelle pas de cette conversation.
> En plus généralement, je réponds.
> 
> -Boulon ? Le Boulon ?
> -Ouais coco, Daniel Boulon l'expert comptable le plus célèbre de Bourg en Bresse.
> 
> Et on me laisse perdre tranquille.
> 
> http://fr.local.yahoo.com/Rh%C3%B4ne...-12597195.html


Il m'a parlé !!!!! Merci Oma...Daniel... ou plutôt http://fr.local.yahoo.com/Rh%C3%B4ne...-12597195.html ??


Bon mis à part ça, félicitations pour la rapidité du service entre mon paiement d'abo et la réception du 177, maintenant j'en ai deux à lire  ::mellow:: 

Finies les croisades avec une épée à deux mains dans toutes les librairies à la recherche du précieux !!  à la rigueur je garde l'épée pour le facteur...

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> -Boulon ? Le Boulon ?


P'tain la seule fois où j't'ai croisé sur les serveurs, y'avait une super discussion sur le lag et le temps de téléchargement des vidéos porno à l'époque des 56k.

----------


## Jeckhyl

La seule fois où je l'ai croisé c'était dans une librairie anglaise, il m'a snobé.

PS c'est bien ce machin au titre d'émission TV là, _Paradise Lost_, au fait ?

----------


## Mr Ianou

Petite question sur le test de FIFA 2009:

Clitis Woud aura son mot a dire sur PES 2009 pour avoir un avis tranché sur la question que tout le monde va forcément se poser à savoir si PES mieux que FIFA.

Car si PES est testé par quelqu'un d'autre vous allé nous foutre le doute ("ouais tu vois Clitis il est pro fifa alors que Boulon il est pro PES...) et puis vous nous avez déjà fait le coup avec le test des souris (des avis assez divergent au seins de la communauté entre les pro razer et pro logitech).

Mais en faite je suis con, j'aime pas les jeux de sport.

----------


## O.Boulon

Boulon il est pro que dalle !
Il déteste les jeux de foot.

----------


## L'invité

Il n'y aurai pas une arme charitable (ou pas) pour scanner la couverture du magazine?
Histoire de me donner encore plus envie d'aller l'acheter...

----------


## NitroG42

> Il n'y aurai pas une arme charitable (ou pas) pour scanner la couverture du magazine?
> Histoire de me donner encore plus envie d'aller l'acheter...


Scanner tue le livre.

----------


## Lezardo

LEAVE BOULON ALONE !

----------


## NitroG42

> Boulon il est pro que dalle !
> Il déteste les jeux de foot.


C'est par ce que tu hais la société ?

----------


## Guest

> Boulon il est pro que dalle !
> Il déteste les jeux de foot.


Je vois pas en quoi l'avis d'un expert comptable compte quand on parle de jeux vidéos.

----------


## Igloo

Threanor a été vachement sympa avec la note de Spore  ::mellow:: 

Le test n'en reste pas moins excellent, je me suis régalé!

----------


## flbl

Reçu aussi.




> La note de Spore n'est pas si catastrophique que ça. Pas de quoi en faire tout un fromage dans les forums... Du coup je vais peut-être l'acheter  (en pariant sur les patchs et extensions à venir).


La note n'est pas aussi catastrophique que ça effectivement, par contre le jeu si. Pour l'avoir fini la semaine dernière en un peu moins de 8 heures (à cause du bug qui force à effacer ses sauvegardes quand on sauvegarde avant de quitter le jeu dans la phase espace) et parce que je voulais tout ramasser dans les premières phases. 
Mon avis: c'est un jeu où tu te fais chier à faire tout le temps les même trucs en espérant que ça soit mieux après, et puis arrivé au dernier mode de jeu, tu as un peu plus de choix et tu t'amuses un peu et pis au bout d'une heure ou deux tu prends conscience que c'est jamais mieux après, ça redevient ultra répétitif; alors tu décides d'aller directement au centre de la galaxie à la main avec ta soucoupe et là tu découvres le systeme de rallonge de durée de vie artificiel du jeu (plus tu t'approches du centre moin tu peux te déplacer pendant qu'une flotte te tire dessus pour détruire ton vaisseau) alors là t'en as marre tu fais ctrl+shift+c et tu tapes refillMotives dans la console pour recharger ta vie et tu vas dans le centre de la galaxie et t'as droit à une vidéo minable en guise de fin de jeu.

Après tu le désinstalles et tu regrettes d'avoir perdu ton temps avec une merde pareille. Par contre le point positif: j'ai relancé master of orion que j'avais pas relancé depuis des mois.

Deux choses manquent dans le test:
Le problème des DRM n'est abordé à aucun moment donné, acheteurs potentiels de spore pensez à lire les customers reviews sur amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Spore-Mac/dp/B...ef=pd_sim_vg_2
et aussi:
http://consumerist.com/5047426/backl...-amazon-rating
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post...r-reviews.htmlLe jeu est sévèrement buggé: voir http://www.vgchartz.com/forum/thread.php?id=40958 et http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/s...ml#post5682626 et http://digg.com/pc_games/Spore_serio...e_by_thousands

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ouaip je trouve la note gentillette aussi...Peur de ne plus être invité chez EA ?  ::):

----------


## flbl

C'est thréanor, il a pas la carrure de Boulon, il a ptet eu peur de se faire taper en sortant des bureaux du canard aux lapins. 
Spore reçoit la note d'un jeu moyen alors qu'il est franchement mauvais, je sais pas vous, mais moi je trouve qu'il y a un décalage entre le texte du test et la note finale.

10 ans pour sortir spore, qui est buggé et vide d'intérêt à la sortie, et je viens de lire qu'il y aura des addons payants pour rajouter les éléments de gameplay qui n'ont pas pu être intégré dans le jeu à sa sortie. Bravo l'arnaque.

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Boulon il est pro que dalle !
> Il déteste les jeux de foot.


J'ai pris Mr Boulon pour le test PES comme exemple mais cela aurait pu être un autre (bon Fishbone aurait été mieux vu qu'il fait le "à venir" dans le numéro 176)

Alors PES 2009 testé par Fish ou par Clitis ?

----------


## halfy

Je vais pas jouer au jeu, je l'ai, moi non, mais toi tu l'as eu 2 jours avant par rapport à l'année dernière; mais il y a un an nous étions en lune ascendante et c'était une année bissextile (j'ai pas vérifié  ::|: ).

En résumé; je l'ai pas; j'irai le chercher Samedi pour etre sur de mon coup.
Par contre la preview de COLONIZATION m'intrigue. 
Qui a réalisé la preview?
En résumé, ca va donner un bon jeu, moyen ou un mauvais jeu?
(sans trop dévoiler le contenu de l'article pour pas gacher le plaisir)

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Sans surprise, je ne l'ai pas reçu.

----------


## Alab

Moi je l'achèterai demain en allant au lycée.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> En résumé; je l'ai pas; j'irai le chercher Samedi pour etre sur de mon coup.
> Par contre la preview de COLONIZATION m'intrigue. 
> Qui a réalisé la preview?
> En résumé, ca va donner un bon jeu, moyen ou un mauvais jeu?
> (sans dévoiler le contenu de l'article pour pas gacher le plaisir)




Spoiler Alert! 


Bien, mais Booboo à peur que l'intérêt soit limité face à Civ vu qu'il n'y a pas l'évolution .On reste coincé à l'ère des colons, donc moins de possibilités en générale. Un truc plus proche d'Anno que de Civ, donc.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Deux choses manquent dans le test:
> [LIST=1][*]Le problème des DRM n'est abordé à aucun moment donné, acheteurs potentiels de spore pensez à lire les customers reviews sur amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Spore-Mac/dp/B...ef=pd_sim_vg_2
> et aussi:
> http://consumerist.com/5047426/backl...-amazon-rating
> http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post...r-reviews.html


C'est dans les news, p.10.

----------


## Igloo

Je tiens à remercier ce cher François pour le dossier des utilitaires en ligne qui m'en a fait découvrir plusieurs plutôt pratique surtout lorsqu'on ne veut pas en installer 50 et que l'on a oublié sa clé et ses logiciels avec...

Je peux barrer la note de Spore ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Next

La couverture de ce num. 177 est vraiment un scandale.
Nan mais c'est vrai, on a l'air de quoi en lisant ca dans les transports.

----------


## unpierrot

> La couverture de ce num. 177 est vraiment un scandale.
> Nan mais c'est vrai, on a l'air de quoi en lisant ca dans les transports.


Pareil, j'ai cogné une vieille qui voulait me parler tricot et poupée chiffon en reluquant la couv.

edit : Je trouve aussi que la note de spore ne correspond pas trop à l'article. Mais au moins je ne resterai qu'avec l'éditeur de bestioles (que je trouve extra) et j'éviterai une cruelle déception. Merci mon canard.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Je m'attendais aussi à une note plus basse en lisant le texte.
Et quelle bonne surprise de découvrir un nouvel addon pour NWN2.

----------


## Murne

Excellent, la revue de prouesses sur le test de Spore.  ::P:  Sinon, excellente couv' ! Je lirai tout ça en détail ce soir.

----------


## XWolverine

> Il n'y aurai pas une arme charitable (ou pas) pour scanner la couverture du magazine?
> Histoire de me donner encore plus envie d'aller l'acheter...


Je ne suis pas char et table, mais v'là :

----------


## L'invité

> Je ne suis pas char et table, mais v'là :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/a0f7...5d71a55fb9.jpg


Enorme!
Je me suis marré comme un con devant mon PC.  :^_^:

----------


## O.Boulon

Oh putain, je viens de voir que la note de Spore avait été augmenté d'un point.
C'est abusé. On va trouver le responsable.




Ca nous apprendra à avoir la flemme et à utiliser des gabarits : on a conservé le format et comme des couillons on a oublié de changer la note.

----------


## Murne

Et bah voilà, ça explique tout.  ::):

----------


## XWolverine

Avec un feutre rouge, on peut rattraper le coup sur nos exemplaires, mais le mal est fait.
"Spore, même Canard PC, le mag des intégristes du jeu hardc0re qui n'ecoutent pas les sirènes du marketing lui a mit une bonne note"

----------


## Desole

Ah bon, moi je croyais que c'était le moins devant le chiffre qui avait été oublié.

----------


## Casque Noir

> Oh putain, je viens de voir que la note de Spore avait été augmenté d'un point.
> C'est abusé. On va trouver le responsable.
> 
> 
> 
> Et c'est un maquettiste qui gagne un jambon !
> C'est pratique de réutiliser les gabarits déjà fait mais faut penser à les mettre à jour.


Ben c'est aussi au rédac chef et à l'adjoint de corriger à la relecture :D enfin, je dis ça je dis rien.

----------


## O.Boulon

Tu mens la preuve, ta quote renvoie à aucun message existant.
Limite je penserais que c'est la faute du patron exploiteur roux.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Même 5 c'est de trop.
Un -4 à la Hulk aurait fait plus "Rebelle".

----------


## Igloo

Il y a donc un vendu (sandale toussa toussa).

Correction :



De rien  :B):

----------


## b0b0

Je trouve ça scandaleux de surnoter des jeux.


je me désabonne

----------


## DakuTenshi

Pourquoi un drapeau serbe?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

C'est un drapeau Italien...

----------


## b0b0

> C'est un drapeau Italien...


il est daltonien, je l'ai piégé

----------


## DakuTenshi

> C'est un drapeau Italien...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> http://www.geocities.com/mpetrie98/M...TheObvious.jpg


Jaloux, va  :B):

----------


## Bicarbosteph

Bravo les gars, samedi dans la boite, c'est nickel

----------


## Grestok

> Je vois pas en quoi l'avis d'un expert comptable compte quand on parle de jeux vidéos.


 
Non, mais Boulon il est pas expert comptable, il est expert en comptabilité ! Nuance... ::mellow::

----------


## Eld

je comprend mieux si la note de Spore est une erreur
à la lecture du teste (et après l'avoir testé moi même), je lui mettais 4 grand maximum

----------


## gwenladar

> Ben c'est aussi au rédac chef et à l'adjoint de corriger à la relecture :D enfin, je dis ça je dis rien.


Va t on voir dans le prochain CPC le premier Erratum de son histoire?
Ca va etre fun ce matin a la redac....

Autrement Beau numero, un poil decu par la preview de colonisation, vais peut etre me décider a finalement acheter un Anno. (edit rapide c est lequel le meilleur?)

A et pareil que mes petits camarades:
la peluche est trop Kawai  ::wub:: 
les tasses (je retrouve plus l orthographe exacte de ce type de machin) sont geniales (c est pas des mazagrans, les mazagrans ont un pied)

je suis pres a en acheter  ::P:  (oui la peluche aussi)

----------


## tym_b

'tain, je veux un verre/tasse Slpiman :caprice:  ::'(: 
ma copine est d'accorde en plus...

----------


## Dark Fread

Bon alors déjà : les verres Couly  ::wub::  
Ensuite "Ne quittez pas vous avez votre cul en ligne" -"Wabon  ::huh:: ", j'ai rit comme un gland. 
Et le test de Spore avec les commentaires "amateurs casual n'y connaissant rien en jeu vidéo juste bon pour le matraquage médiatique" avec une citation de jeuxvideo.com, énorme.

----------


## Nono

J'ai beaucoup aimé les références à Johnny pour la preview de Prince of Persia. C'est Gringo le coupable, non ?

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Rien reçu...

Argh.

----------


## Goji

Rabot n'a pas son mug.
Afin de contester cette insolite mais solide injustice, je me désabonne.

----------


## pouf

Et sinon vous allez les vendre vos tasses Couly ?  ::P:

----------


## Z0b

Ouais ! Parce que j'en réserve direct 25 palettes, moi !

----------


## Super_Newbie

Lu ce matin. 
Outré par la note de Spore : un erratum géant sur la page d'accueil du nouveau site s'impose.

----------


## DeNylph

> Rien reçu...
> 
> Argh.


C'est parce que tu es a Tulles et pas en Vendée ! 

Quoi que ? http://www.lerabotvendeen.com/ ?! xD :B):

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Acheté en début d'aprèm (et du coup vous avez l'air bien con avec votre édito qui annonce le nouveau canardpc.com, alors qu'en fait non, c'est toujours canardplus).

Question : quelqu'un est assigné à la rédaction des bandeaux des pages de news, ou c'est comme chacun le sent ? Parce qu'ils sont bien fendards ceux de ce numéro  ::):

----------


## Goji

C'est parce que je les ai rouspétés la dernière fois.

----------


## Bicarbosteph

A propos de spore, clair que c'est vraiment une daube
M'a amusé qq heures et puis désinstallation.
Par contre j'ai acheté Stalker CS et je le regrette un peu : plantage toutes les 1/2h, retour au bureau au mieux, reboot au pire... Fait chier... Donc j'arrête avant de jeter le pc par la fenêtre en attendant qq vrai patches

----------


## flbl

> Acheté en début d'aprèm (et du coup vous avez l'air bien con avec votre édito qui annonce le nouveau canardpc.com, alors qu'en fait non, c'est toujours canardplus).


C'est çui qui dit qui y est!

----------


## Guest

> C'est çui qui dit qui y est!
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f30...47a2766a86.png


Sauf que quand tu cliques sur canardplus.com, tu tombes sur canardplus.com.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> C'est çui qui dit qui y est!


Et t'as essayé de taper www.canardpc.com dans ton navigateur ?  ::): 


*Forbidden*

 You don't have permission to access / on this server.
  Apache/2.2.3 (Debian) PHP/5.2.0-8+etch11 Server at www.canardpc.com Port 80

----------


## flbl

Et de là tu vas sur forum.canardplus.com et tu arrives sur forum.canardpc.com

Mais c'est parce que chez cpc ils ont un demi-webmaster qui ne fait pas les choses à Poitiers pas comme Charles Martel. 
(Ce jeu de mots sur l'immigration du nom de domaine n'est absolument pas certifié compréhensible par le commun des mortels.)




> Et t'as essayé de taper www.canardpc.com dans ton navigateur ?


J'avoue que non, mais c'est ptet parce que j'ai réussi à lire la news sur la page d'accueil de canardplus.com Mwahahaha!

----------


## Igloo

Ils ont quand même laissé les pages de pub en canardplus dans le mag.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> J'avoue que non, mais c'est ptet parce que j'ai réussi à lire la news sur la page d'accueil de canardplus.com Mwahahaha!


Ce qui confirme mon axiome posté un peu plus haut.

----------


## Threanor

[Réponse qui n'engage que moi et pas le reste de la rédaction]
Une fois encore je suis halluciné par les réactions sur une note. Une note, un putain de chiffre bon pour les bases de données et les illettrés. La seule chose qui compte c'est le texte, perso la note que je mets je m'en fous mais avec une puissance, si je pouvais je la tirerais systématiquement au dé. En plus ça forcerait les gens à lire et ça leur éviterait de perdre leur temps à en discuter sur les forums. A la rigueur je serais d'accord pour une note en binaire, correspondant à j'achète/j'achète pas (et dans ce cas évidemment Spore est dans la deuxième catégorie, le 0) mais ce n'est pas moi qui décide. Si ça vous travaille tant que ça, je vous autorise à chopper la note que vous voulez dans un Notre Avis publié sur le site, à l'imprimer et à la coller par dessus le 6. Voilà désolé mais je ne rentrerai pas plus dans ce (faux) débat.

----------


## El Gringo

Mais quand même, 5 c'est pas un peu beaucoup ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Un peu trop je dirais même.

----------


## El Gringo

C'est beau la solidarité entre collègues !

----------


## O.Boulon

Entre frères d'arme tu veux dire.

----------


## Super_Newbie

> [Réponse qui n'engage que moi et pas le reste de la rédaction]
> Une fois encore je suis halluciné par les réactions sur une note. Une note, un putain de chiffre bon pour les bases de données et les illettrés. La seule chose qui compte c'est le texte, perso la note que je mets je m'en fous mais avec une puissance, si je pouvais je la tirerais systématiquement au dé. En plus ça forcerait les gens à lire et ça leur éviterait de perdre leur temps à en discuter sur les forums. A la rigueur je serais d'accord pour une note en binaire, correspondant à j'achète/j'achète pas (et dans ce cas évidemment Spore est dans la deuxième catégorie, le 0) mais ce n'est pas moi qui décide. Si ça vous travaille tant que ça, je vous autorise à chopper la note que vous voulez dans un Notre Avis publié sur le site, à l'imprimer et à la coller par dessus le 6. Voilà désolé mais je ne rentrerai pas plus dans ce (faux) débat.


Oui mais c'est à cause du système scolaire qui fait qu'on est noté depuis notre plus jeune âge alors on peut pas s'empêcher d'attribuer une valeur à une note même si elle est là pour faire décoration.

----------


## L'invité

> Oui mais c'est à cause du système scolaire qui fait qu'on est noté depuis notre plus jeune âge alors on peut pas s'empêcher d'attribuer une valeur à une note même si elle est là pour faire décoration.


Ah ouai! Donc quand je me tapais des 2 en français, c'est parce qu'il fallait mettre une note, mais c'était pas du tout représentatif de la qualité de mon travail.  ::):

----------


## Super_Newbie

> Ah ouai! Donc quand je me tapais des 2 en français, c'est parce qu'il fallait mettre une note, mais c'était pas du tout représentatif de la qualité de mon travail.


Pareil pour mon 4 en math au bac. En fait j'étais un génie incompris  ::cry::

----------


## ElGato

> [Réponse qui n'engage que moi et pas le reste de la rédaction]
> Une fois encore je suis halluciné par les réactions sur une note. Une note, un putain de chiffre bon pour les bases de données et les illettrés. La seule chose qui compte c'est le texte, perso la note que je mets je m'en fous mais avec une puissance, si je pouvais je la tirerais systématiquement au dé. En plus ça forcerait les gens à lire et ça leur éviterait de perdre leur temps à en discuter sur les forums. A la rigueur je serais d'accord pour une note en binaire, correspondant à j'achète/j'achète pas (et dans ce cas évidemment Spore est dans la deuxième catégorie, le 0) mais ce n'est pas moi qui décide. Si ça vous travaille tant que ça, je vous autorise à chopper la note que vous voulez dans un Notre Avis publié sur le site, à l'imprimer et à la coller par dessus le 6. Voilà désolé mais je ne rentrerai pas plus dans ce (faux) débat.


On dirait Boulon dans ses bons jours.

Au final, est-ce que tu te faderas aussi les trouzaines d'extensions qui ne tarderont sûrement pas à sortir ?!

----------


## TheOnlyPA

> Pas content.


Euh ouais, tout à fait d'accord.
+1 aussi pour le coup des notes en binaire.
Mais depuis le temps que je lis vos arguments dans ce sens, pourquoi ne pas le mettre en pratique ? A quand la suppression des notations dans CanardPC ?
Ce serait audacieux certes, mais ça collerai tellement mieux à vos idées.

----------


## Threanor

> On dirait Boulon dans ses bons jours.
> Au final, est-ce que tu te faderas aussi les trouzaines d'extensions qui ne tarderont sûrement pas à sortir ?!


Je ne sais pas si je dois le prendre comme un compliment... Quant aux extensions, arg ouais je n'y avais pas pensé mais ce sera surement moi, chacun son calvaire.




> Ah ouai! Donc quand je me tapais des 2 en français, c'est parce qu'il fallait mettre une note, mais c'était pas du tout représentatif de la qualité de mon travail.


Tu lis Canard PC hein pas un bulletin scolaire, jusqu'à preuve du contraire je ne suis pas prof. ça vous manque les notes à la fin des Papier Culture ?




> Mais quand même, 5 c'est pas un peu beaucoup ?





> Un peu trop je dirais même.


Hé les andouilles j'avais mis 10 à la base alors si vous aviez pas changé dans mon dos, il n'y aurait pas ce genre de questions.




> Euh ouais, tout à fait d'accord.


Ah mais si je suis content, il y a des gens qui ont aimé le texte c'est le principal. Le débat sur le système de notation il a eu lieu à la création de Canard PC, je n'y étais pas donc maintenant je ne fais qu'obéir aux ordres.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> En plus ça forcerait les gens à lire et ça leur éviterait de perdre leur temps à en discuter sur les forums.



J'ai décidé ce week-end de virer les notes de mon blog pour cette raison et parce que ça me prenait la tête d'y réfléchir.


Je suis de ton côté Averell.

----------


## O.Boulon

OK.
Et sinon, y a un journaliste qui voudrait se prononcer sur la question ?

----------


## El Gringo

Fais pas de la pub pour ton blog de chie ici stp.

(PS : D'habitude je ne précise pas, mais avec toi je préfère être sûr : c'était une blague. Je ne critiquais pas ton blog sérieusement parce que je n'y suis jamais allé, et je ne le parcourrai que quand il aura une chance de m'intéresser.)

(PPS : Par contre le blog de b0b0 il est génial : blog.langocha.com/b0b0/)

----------


## b0b0

haha.

----------


## O.Boulon

Perso, j'ai lu les deux et pour être délicat tout en donnant mon avis, je me contenterais de résumer comme ça :

"Y en a un c'est de la chie, l'autre il est fait par B0b0".

----------


## Super_Newbie

Moi je préfère le blog de Rabot car on y trouve des gars tout huilés.  ::wub::

----------


## Monsieur Chat

oh - un tir de barrage.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Suite au désintéressement total de la rédaction pour ma question sur les bandeaux de news, une autre plus intéressante : pourquoi dans vos textes y a des lettres et des virgules rouges isolées ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Sonia. Même si elle niera dés qu'on la confrontera au problème.

----------


## b0b0

> Moi je préfère le blog de Rabot car on y trouve des gars tout huilés.


t'as pas de gout  :B):

----------


## El Gringo

> Suite au désintéressement total de la rédaction pour ma question sur les bandeaux de news, une autre plus intéressante : pourquoi dans vos textes y a des lettres et des virgules rouges isolées ?


Les questions c'est dans le topic des questions, et le pendu dans l'appart' de Rabot.

----------


## mescalin

> Ah mais si je suis content, il y a des gens qui ont aimé le texte c'est le principal. Le débat sur le système de notation il a eu lieu à la création de Canard PC, je n'y étais pas donc maintenant je ne fais qu'obéir aux ordres.


Ahahaha  :^_^:  t'as oublié le "grrmblblbl"

Sinon, je l'ai pas encore lu, mais il a l'air bien. Enfin comme d'hab, quoi ...

----------


## Super_Newbie

> t'as pas de gout


Si. L'Ombre du Z, c'est un peu l'œuvre d'art totale que visait Wagner à Bayreuth.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Si. L'ombre du Z, c'est un peu l'œuvre d'art totale que visait Wagner à Bayreuth.


J'adore.

----------


## b0b0

> Si. L'Ombre du Z, c'est un peu l'œuvre d'art totale que visait Wagner à Bayreuth.


J'ai rien compris mais je suis bien d'accord

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Les questions c'est dans le topic des questions, et le pendu dans l'appart' de Rabot.


Ouais mais c'est une question sur le n°177. Et Boulon a répondu.

Toc.

----------


## El Gringo

> J'ai rien compris mais je suis bien d'accords


T'as confondu le point et le s. Mais maintenant que Rabot teste la solidité de son lustre, revenons en au sujet du topic. Qui est je vous le rappelle : pourquoi Threanor a-t-il mis 6 à Spore ? C'est con les notes c'est ce que je préfère dans ses tests...

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Vous êtes en train de le ruiner psychologiquement le Rabot. Je trouve ça moyen fairplay. Mais comme je suis une pute qui surkiffe les exécutions publiques, y a pas de soucis.

----------


## O.Boulon

> pourquoi Threanor a-t-il mis 6 à Spore ?


Ca, je sais : parce qu'il est totalement et définitivement incompétent.
Sinon, tous mes voeux de bonheur à la veuve Rabot.

----------


## b0b0

> T'as confondu le point et le s. Mais maintenant que Rabot teste la solidité de son lustre, revenons en au sujet du topic. Qui est je vous le rappelle : pourquoi Threanor a-t-il mis 6 à Spore ? C'est con les notes c'est ce que je préfère dans ses tests...


Haha j'avais édité bien avant que tu sois né. ça serais pas toi qui rajoute des fautes dans cpc !  ::o:

----------


## Igloo

> [Réponse qui n'engage que moi et pas le reste de la rédaction]
> Une fois encore je suis halluciné par les réactions sur une note. Une note, un putain de chiffre bon pour les bases de données et les illettrés. La seule chose qui compte c'est le texte, perso la note que je mets je m'en fous mais avec une puissance, si je pouvais je la tirerais systématiquement au dé.


Justement, tu ne peux pas en vouloir au lecteur de le remarquer, remercie la concordance forcée entre le papier et la note (à tort ou non, c'est autre chose). De plus, je doute que quiconque soit venu le faire sans avoir lu ton papier, ce qui le valorise d'un côté...

Surtout quand on l'a adoré  :;):

----------


## Super_Newbie

> T'as confondu le point et le s. Mais maintenant que Rabot teste la solidité de son lustre, revenons en au sujet du topic. Qui est je vous le rappelle : pourquoi Threanor a-t-il mis 6 à Spore ? C'est con les notes c'est ce que je préfère dans ses tests...


Il a mis 6 pour nous montrer la mesquinerie du petit expert-comptable qui sommeille en chacun de nous. En vérité je vous le dis, cet homme réveille nos consciences.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Passionnant tout ça.


Même si j'ai rien compris.

----------


## O.Boulon



----------


## Arthur Rabot

Ok.

----------


## TheToune

tain'!!! je viens de me rendre compte que j'avais même pas tillé sur la note ...
J'ai même pas du la regarder ...

----------


## b0b0

Est ce que vous pouvez parler de laurent jalabert un peu, merci

----------


## TheToune

> Est ce que vous pouvez parler de laurent jalabert un peu, merci


Non ...

----------


## half

C'est vrai qu'il est bien le 177.

----------


## ERISS

Ouai, bonne formule là CPC, on n'a pas l'impression de tourner les pages pour rien, comme dans d'autres mags.
Au mois ça fait plus cher, mais on en a pour ses euros.
Quantité, qualité, hilarité.
Très bon rythme.

----------


## Threanor

> Justement, tu ne peux pas en vouloir au lecteur de le remarquer, remercie la concordance forcée entre le papier et la note (à tort ou non, c'est autre chose). De plus, je doute que quiconque soit venu le faire sans avoir lu ton papier, ce qui le valorise d'un côté...
> 
> Surtout quand on l'a adoré


J'ai pas tout compris mais merci. Je n'en veux pas aux lecteurs bien au contraire, j'aime les lecteurs d'ailleurs j'aime tout le monde sauf mes deux idiots de collègues qui font du mauvais esprit. Je profite juste du fait que Boulon ne modère plus le forum pour perdre toute retenue, insulter les gens et soulager mes nerfs mis à rude épreuve ces derniers temps, ça devrait peut être m'éviter d'aller en prison.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

On fait des rencontres sympas en prison, tu te brides pour rien là.

----------


## Guest

> On fait des rencontres sympas en prison, tu te brides pour rien là.


J'adore ta manière de te venger.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> J'ai pas tout compris mais merci. Je n'en veux pas aux lecteurs bien au contraire, j'aime les lecteurs d'ailleurs j'aime tout le monde sauf mes deux idiots de collègues qui font du mauvais esprit. Je profite juste du fait que Boulon ne modère plus le forum pour perdre toute retenue, insulter les gens et soulager mes nerfs mis à rude épreuve ces derniers temps, ça devrait peut être m'éviter d'aller en prison.


Excusez-le, il n'est pas encore remis de son test de Spore. Un peu de clémence messieurs les jurés, que diable!!!


*mais putain 6 quoi autant que The WItcher c'est n'importe quoi c'est un scandale je m'insurge.

----------


## flbl

Hon-hon ! il lui a pas mis 6, il lui a mis 5. Faut pas croire tout ce qui est écrit dans cpc.

Ceci dit je suis d'accord avec Thréanor, c'est vachement bon le gruau. C'est la 2ème chose que j'ai gouté à mon arrivée à Montréal, et j'ai direct acheté une bonne demi-douzaine de boites pour essayer toutes les variantes. J'ai bien accroché sur cassonnade, érable et cannelle. Mais ensuite j'ai préféré acheter du nature et me faire mes mélanges moi même (avec un peu de jus de citron dans le genre des queues de castor Killaloe Sunrise).

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> si je pouvais je la tirerais systématiquement au dé.


Tant que c'est pas avec un D20 on peut pas t'en vouloir... 
Bon, je viens juste de finir le 176 moi alors que je l'ai acheté à sa sortie, je me demande du coup si je ne devrais pas sauter un numéro de canard pour sentir un léger état de manque. En plus s'il faut corriger les coquilles de Threanor qui confonds la touche 2 et la touche 5...

----------


## Jeckhyl

Quand on voit les réactions des gens qui achèteraient pour les vénérer trois palettes d'un jeu noté à 6 mais brûleraient ces trois palettes d'un  jeu noté à 5, je propose de trancher le débat en imposant à partir de maintenant des notations décimales ("ce jeu vaut 5,4"). Le premier jeu noté 3,1416927 gagne des mugs minables.

* D'ailleurs je me demande si un jeu n'avait pas été noté _Pi_ dans le passé... Non ?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> * D'ailleurs je me demande si un jeu n'avait pas été noté _Pi_ dans le passé... Non ?


Il me semble me souvenir d'un truc dans ce genre oui.

----------


## Desole

Pour la notation, je pense qu'un système à base d'étoile ou mieux de petit cœur serait beaucoup moins sujet à débat ::rolleyes:: 

Sinon je suis totalement pour le fait d'enlever les notes. De toutes façon je ne suis jamais d'accord avec, alors qu'en général j'adhère au texte.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

La note est souvent plus objective que le test j'ai l'impression. Quoique vu al note de Clear Sky...  ::P:  
D'ailleurs bravo et merci à Omar Boulon pour ce test, ça faisait longtemps qu'un texte ne m'avait pas autant plu et fait rire. Du coup je relance et j'achète le 177.

----------


## Goji

Ce numéro 177 m'a fait marrer, j'en demande pas plus, merci, merci les gars,
merci pour ces niouz croustillantes, ces introductions idiotes, ces jeux de mots foireux, ces erreurs modestes et pardonnables de maquettes (la note de Spore, je m'en bats les morts, le test parle de lui-même ; Thréthré si je te trouve à 31Knots je te payerai une bière, car tu as évité que ces sales bêtes n'envahissent mon salon), ces virgules et tirets en rouge qui, mis en exergue, font remonter à ma surface une stèche, un blaast, un bon moment de lecture. A chaque page un éclat de rire, une trouvaille, une faute, une crotte de nez que sais-je mais je vous aime, dit le seigneur, à tous ses enfants, depuis tous les temps.

----------


## Rhoth

> Tu lis Canard PC hein pas un bulletin scolaire, jusqu'à preuve du contraire je ne suis pas prof. ça vous manque les notes à la fin des Papier Culture ?


Ouais ! J'aimerais bien savoir si je dois acheter ou non le bunker d'Hitler !

Et si je l'achete, puis je l'offrir a Canard PC pour qu'ils y mettent leurs bureaux? Afin que le Doc TB y réalise des tests d'alim en toute sécurité ? Que les gens qui se déplacent à la rédac ai quelque chose de concret à visiter ?

----------


## TheToune

Je propose de remplacer les notes par un lapin reflétant l'humeur du testeur à la fin du test ...

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ça donnerait à Couly l'occasion de dessiner des lapins roses en train de vomir ou déféquer, chouette  ::P: . Je n'ose pas imaginer certaines critiques où le lapin serait transporté par le jeu, l'onanisme animalier doit être dur à dessiner.

----------


## snurrff

::'(:  Toujours rien dans ma boîte aux lettres ce matin. Quel manque, quel vide !

----------


## Hiruma

sinon, le canard console, c'est pas une blague hein ??!?

----------


## Sylvine

Je tenais à vous dire que je n'achèterais pas de tasse Couly.

Merci.

_C'était un message du président du comité des non-acheteurs potentiels des tasses de Couly._

----------


## Brocoli Man

> Toujours rien dans ma boîte aux lettres ce matin. Quel manque, quel vide !


As tu vérifié que tu étais bien abonné ?

----------


## Super_Newbie

> Je propose de remplacer les notes par un lapin reflétant l'humeur du testeur à la fin du test ...


Je suis pour et j'adhère même si je trouve ton idée un peu trop excellente.

----------


## flbl

A propos du syteme de notation, c'est un sujet qui revient régulièrement. La note elle ne sert à rien pour ceux qui lisent les tests. Mais elle a une vocation indicative pour ceux qui ne prennent que le temps de lire le petit encadré avec la note.
Du coup, elle à son importance quand même, faut pas trop pertuber le commun des consommateurs (si tu lis ceci, rassures toi, tu ne fais probablement pas partie du commun des consommateurs).




> Ouais ! J'aimerais bien savoir si je dois acheter ou non le bunker d'Hitler !
> 
> Et si je l'achete, puis je l'offrir a Canard PC pour qu'ils y mettent leurs bureaux? Afin que le Doc TB y réalise des tests d'alim en toute sécurité ? Que les gens qui se déplacent à la rédac ai quelque chose de concret à visiter ?


Non! N'achète pas! Un pyromane, détraqué vandale a foutu le feu au chalet (d'hitler) savoyard (d'hitler) avec piscine (d'hitler) en 2002.

Par contre, ça c'était une bonne surprise du coin culturation du 177. Belle trouvaille (je suis complètement fan des friches urbaines et autres bunkers ou complexes militaires abandonnés et autres usines oubliées)

----------


## Brocoli Man

> Du coup, elle à son importance quand même, faut pas trop pertuber le commun des consommateurs (si tu lis ceci, rassures toi, tu ne fais probablement pas partie du commun des consommateurs).


Ouais mais n'empêche je suis tout perturbé quand même. Je fais quoi maintenant ?

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> Toujours rien dans ma boîte aux lettres ce matin. Quel manque, quel vide !



Je ne te le fais pas dire.

Rien de ce côté non plus.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Alors comme ça on ne sait pas qui est Gary Grigsby ? on voit qu'Ackboo n'est plus là...

----------


## O.Boulon

Qui c'est qui ne sait pas ça ?

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

cf page 53

*edit* Raaah merde, plus que 3 pages, et l'amphi de présentation des masters est même pas commencé! Et maaaaaaintenaaaant, que vaaaais-je faaaaire?

----------


## Guest

> cf page 53
> 
> *edit* raaah merde, plus que 3 pages, et l'amphis de présentation des masters est même pas commencé! Et maaaaaaintenaaaant, que vaaaais-je faaaaire?


Tu peux en racheter un, avec un peu de bol t'auras du contenu en plus.

----------


## O.Boulon

Faut pas s'étonner : c'est Rabot la lose.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Tu peux en racheter un, avec un peu de bol t'auras du contenu en plus.


Ou alors je vais acheter le Joystick du mois pour avoir une vision encore plus complête du mois de septembre ludique.
























Non, je déconne, je vais acheter un autre 177 en espérant que le LHC aura introduit des fluctuations dans l'espace temps en faisant varier le contenu. C'est moins risqué.

----------


## snurrff

> As tu vérifié que tu étais bien abonné ?


Yup, abonné pour quelques mois encore.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Nan, faudrait toujours avoir une idée et dessiner dessus à la main.
> Petit merdeux manipulateur ! On cédera jamais sur les mugs.


Ma veuh les mugs!

----------


## Nelfe

Bon numéro, n33d les tasses couly :mouton:

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Bon numéro, n33d les tasses couly :mouton:


Je proteste, j'en ai rien à foutre des tasses et c'est moi le mouton officiel de ce forum, merde (même si je n'ai jamais bien pigé pourquoi, il faut avouer, mon titre m'étant venu avant mes cours de défense de Fallout 3. Je pense que quelqu'un s'est juste dit "il faut qu'on lui file un titre, il est tellement mignon, mais je sais pas quoi mettre... Ah, tiens, il essaye de justifier le comportement des moutons suivant un rédacteurs protéiné, on va lui coller ça")

----------


## flbl

Te plains pas, moi j'avais mon titre personnalisé aussi, et pis un jour on me l'a retiré comme ça... et me revoila pris dans la masse gluante des gens qui ont un titre tout commun.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Je proteste, j'en ai rien à foutre des tasses et c'est moi le mouton officiel de ce forum, merde (même si je n'ai jamais bien pigé pourquoi, il faut avouer, mon titre m'étant venu avant mes cours de défense de Fallout 3. Je pense que quelqu'un s'est juste dit "il faut qu'on lui file un titre, il est tellement mignon, mais je sais pas quoi mettre... Ah, tiens, il essaye de justifier le comportement des moutons suivant un rédacteurs protéiné, on va lui coller ça")


Toi à la sortie de Fallout 3, on va te tondre pour avoir pris sa défense.

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

> Toi à la sortie de Fallout 3, on va te tondre pour avoir pris sa défense.


Ou on lui présente Mickael Kael.

----------


## Brocoli Man

Wéééé ! On va le taper !! 
Et puis on lui coupera les mains !!  ::lol::

----------


## Erokh

> Idem et la peluche de lapin aussi !


 ::wub:: carrément! il me *FAUT* cette peluche!!!

----------


## crazycow

> Te plains pas, moi j'avais mon titre personnalisé aussi, et pis un jour on me l'a retiré comme ça... et me revoila pris dans la masse gluante des gens qui ont un titre tout commun.


C'est pas forcément un tort.

----------


## Ghadzoeux

bon... Aix c'est toujours ravitaillé par les corbeaux...
j'espère que le facteur va trouver mon immeuble aujourd'hui

----------


## DakuTenshi

C'est dingue ça, moi je l'ai depuis le 13, c'est là qu'on se rend compte qu'on a de la chance  ::mellow:: .

----------


## Therapy2crew

Moi je l'ai pécho le 16 dans une presse (avec les journaux tout ça, pas une presse hydraulique hein ...). Donc voilà pas mécontent, très bon numéro tout çaaa ...

----------


## yaka

> Je propose de remplacer les notes par un lapin reflétant l'humeur du testeur à la fin du test ...


Justement, j'y pensais, ca donnerai un coté intellectuel façon telerama (ahahah)
Mais c'est vrai que ça donnerai un peu plus de boulot a couly qui en est réduit a taguer des mugs qui n'ont même pas d'anse, et ça, c'est moche.

Non, moi a la lecture du 177, j'ai vu une erreure qui m'a fortement choqué, et c'était pas un probleme de note, de toute facon, a la fin de la lecture du test de spore, les larmes sur mes lunettes, quand j'ai vu ce qu'etait devenu Will Wright, m'ont empéchées de lire la note finale.
Enfin bref, revenons en a l'erreure, page 15, section culture papier, coupable: Jérome, je me doute que devoir se taper 3 DVD d'un truc qui nous fait chier doit etre lourd, moi même, si on me propose une soirée star wars, j'éspere arriver qu'a l'épisode IV, mais je tenais a signaler que régis robert est champion de king of fighter 95 et non de street fighter, ce qui est quand même bien plus classe.
D'ailleurs je pense aussi que quand dark joue au 24h du mans, il joue au jeu homonyme que beaucoup ont du finir en se relayant avec des amis et non a gran turismo.

Oui je sais, tout le monde s'en fout, mais c'était pour détourner l'attention sur l'histoire de la note de spore, mais on m'a payé pour ca

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Et sinon bravo pour le dossier. Bien intéressant et surtout bien marrant.
Gardez-le le nouveau, c'est un bon.

----------


## Nono

> pourquoi dans vos textes y a des lettres et des virgules rouges isolées ?


L'idée m'a traversé de regrouper chaque caractère en rouge, pour voir si ça faisait une phrase magique genre l'URL de la webcam. Et puis je me suis dit que c'était avant tout des gens simples à CPC.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Ma copine veut la peluche :/

----------


## El Gringo

Et moi je veux ta copine, on peut s'arranger...

----------


## yaka

moi je veux des gunnaroptiks  ::'(:

----------


## johnnyblaguos

> Et moi je veux ta copine, on peut s'arranger...


Si t'es capable d'oublier sa binouze en la dégageant du sac à dos quand tu pars voir tes potes, laisse tomber.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Si t'es capable d'oublier sa binouze en la dégageant du sac à dos quand tu pars voir tes potes, laisse tomber.


Eh, oh, c'est bon, hein...  :<_<:

----------


## L'invité

Vous m'avez donné envie d'aller en Picardie... C'est mal... Très mal.  ::'(:

----------


## SSkuLL

Pas encore arrivé à Bruxelles-Plage ...   ::|: 
Je suis le seul canard dans le cas ? ( blacksad ? ... )

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Vous m'avez donné envie d'aller en Picardie... C'est mal... Très mal.


Y'a des trucs plutôt cool à voir si tu les regardes avec le bon regard:
http://www.dailymotion.com/pkoikubi/...est_shortfilms

----------


## alx

J'adore l'ambiance. L'étalonnage est plutôt sympa, d'ailleurs si tu ne connais pas je te recommande Magic Bullet Looks, un joujou très rigolo.

A quand la sortie canards en Picardie, façon car de vieux ?

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Non, je connaissais pas en effet. Je taff sous Sony Vegas en règle générale.

----------


## O.Boulon

Je vous demande d'ostraciser ce gars qui se barre du boulot avant 20 heures.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

"qui se barre du boulot avant 20 heures." ... pour faire une séance de sport, mine de rien, parce que là, le régime site web + bouffe merdique c'est pas classe.

PS: Je pars avant 20h, certes, mais j'arrive avant 15h aussi, et ça, faut pas l'oublier. Bordel de merde. Rédac de chie. Collègues ingrats. Platrée de chicons.

----------


## O.Boulon

Majuscule.
Et je croirais que tu fais le sport le jour où ça se verra.

----------


## Castor

> PS: Je pars avant 20h, certes, mais j'arrive avant 15h aussi


Aïe le réveil difficile  ::unsure::

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Majuscule.
> Et je croirais que tu fais le sport le jour où ça se verra.


- On met pas de majuscule dans une phrase qui continue, idioten!
- Pour le sport, insiste pas, hors de question que je me déshabille devant toi. A chaque fois c'est pareil, tout est prétexte avec toi pour satisfaire tes besoins de mateur lubrique!

----------


## snurrff

> bon... Aix c'est toujours ravitaillé par les corbeaux...
> j'espère que le facteur va trouver mon immeuble aujourd'hui


Rien hier non plus, le nouveau distributeur n'aime pas Aix.  ::cry:: 
J'touche du bois pour que ça arrive aujourd'hui.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> - Pour le sport, insiste pas, hors de question que je me déshabille devant toi. A chaque fois c'est pareil, tout est prétexte avec toi pour satisfaire tes besoins de mateur lubrique!

----------


## Nono

Le 176 m'a fait tenir deux semaines à l'aise, mais là j'ai déjà lu le 177 dans tous les sens. ça va être loooonng !

----------


## Therapy2crew

Tout pareil !  ::'(:

----------


## Brocoli Man

J'approuve totalement ce que vient de dire Therapy

----------


## Goji

Je préfère ce 177 filant à toute allure sur les rails de l'humour au 176 poussif comme Micheline Dax.

----------


## SSkuLL

> Pas encore arrivé à Bruxelles-Plage ...  
> Je suis le seul canard dans le cas ? ( blacksad ? ... )



Je m'auto-quote pour confirmer la non-reception du 177 sur Bruxelles  ::cry::  
J'envoie de ce pas un mail sur abo@ truc.pc.chose



(ah non, zut ! c'est pas celui là ... )

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Ici, ils prennent toutes les minorités régionales françaises comme drapeau, t'inquiète.

----------


## Rhoth

Tiens au fait, il y a que moi qui ai été choqué de voir qu'a chaque fois que je tournais les pages du canard, dans la catégorie GIC, il y a avait un jeu noté dans le style : GTA-like, et encore sans compter tous les jeux qui ne sont que des dérivé (genre uniquement la partie voiture).

Ca y'est un jeu tire du brouzoufs, on en fait 15 pareil dans la foulée :/

Je sais que c'est pas nouveau, mais bon ca me fait un peu pitié pour le jeu vidéo de voir encore ca (et surtout le niveau de ces ersatz) et surtout en tel quantité. Me fait l'impression de voir une boite qui a sorti un super produit et de voir arriver 15 copies/plagiats à pas cher Made in China pour faire de la thune facile.

----------


## Therapy2crew

C'est une définition du capitalisme, non ?




> Ici, ils prennent toutes les minorités régionales françaises comme drapeau, t'inquiète.


Sauf les corses bizarrement ...

----------


## johnnyblaguos

> C'est une définition du capitalisme, non ?
> 
> 
> Sauf les corses bizarrement ...


Sauf que la Belgique n'est pas une minorité régionale française...

----------


## TheOnlyPA

Pas encore ...

----------


## halfy

Pour en revenir au  177, mais c'était dans le 176, 175 174.........
Le carrelage mural de la cuisine de Nardine de Rothschild.

Il faut faire quelque chose, en 2008 il y a des solutions modernes pour ne plus faire ressembler une cuisine à une morgue dans Penumbra.

D'un coté, Jean Nouvel et Philippe Starck  ::o: et de l'autre le Carreleur de Nardine. ::(: 
Le gout des contrastes...

----------


## Ash

> Sauf que la Belgique n'est pas une minorité régionale française...


Moi je sais ! C'est un Territoire d'Outre Mer !

----------


## Therapy2crew

C'est qui au fait Nardine de Rothshild ?

----------


## dalgwen

> C'est qui au fait Nardine de Rothshild ?


Il me semble avoir compris que c'est la copine de Boulon.
Du coup, pourquoi elle ne s'appelle pas Cléa Oeuil?

(Ouf, je viens d'épuiser en un seul coup mon total de "jeux de mots recherchés" pour l'année, je me sens tout fatigué là)

----------


## jakbonhom

> Du coup, pourquoi elle ne s'appelle pas Cléa Oeuil?


Tu peux expliquer pour les non-français?  ::huh::

----------


## dalgwen

> Tu peux expliquer pour les non-français?


Rah zut, j'étais fier de moi pourtant.
Une Clé a Oeil c'est un des outils qui permet de resserrer les Boulons.
Ahah. Humour. Boulon qui se fait serrer les vis par sa copine.
Ahah  ::cry::

----------


## johnnyblaguos

> Rah zut, j'étais fier de moi pourtant.
> Une Clé a Oeil c'est un des outils qui permet de resserrer les Boulons.
> Ahah. Humour. Boulon qui se fait serrer les vis par sa copine.
> Ahah


Bon, allez, je viens de te sauver de ce mauvais pas, pour ta fierté, ton honneur et ton haleine fraîche. "Boulon qui se fait serrer les vis par sa copine." Ok, ben fallait qu'elle s'appelle Strauss dans ce cas là.

Voilà, tu peux me remercier, je prends l'oprobre sur ma gueule et avec un peu de chance tout le monde va oublier ta blague vaseuse et anti humoristique et arrêter de te lancer des figues molles au faciès dans la rue.

_Ton bouclier anti lynchage._

----------


## dalgwen

Merci de ta compassion ! Si on continue à me lancer des figues, je te les enverrai par la poste, promis.

En plus c'est à ton tour d'avoir un lectorat qui ne comprend pas tes blagues.
En l'occurence moi  :^_^:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Levi-Strauss.

C'est mieux que Cléa Pipe.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Tu me présentes CLéa ?  ::love::

----------


## Sonny Jim

Je me permets de signaler que dans le fond, une copine ça sert surtout à ça : à nous serrer les vices.

----------


## Goji

J'aime quand ma copine met un Levi's bien serré.

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Je me permets de signaler que dans le fond, une copine ça sert surtout à ça : à *faire le service*.


Fixed by MachoMan !  :B):

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Je feuilletais le front au vent (bah oui) piochant ici ou là ce que j'avais pas encore lu, ce que j'avais raté, et la PAN ! Je tombe sur la page d'Arma2, ne connaissant pas le 1, j'ai vu le joli screenshot avec l'hélico et vraiment, sans que je le réalise : mon cerveau s'est emballé, quoi ? un jeu du genre Gunship ?
Bon à la lecture ca peut etre un chouette jeu qand même.
Mais pourquoi on a plus ces fabuleuses simu d'hélico ?

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

> Mais pourquoi on a plus ces fabuleuses simu d'hélico ?


Parce que ça ne se vend pas. Mais il y a une simu qui sort en 2009 logiquement. Me souviens plus du nom, merde.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Black Shark nan ?

----------


## Electabs

Vrai Simu ou machin genre Hawx ??

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Vrai simu.
Je crois que c'était les dévs d'IL2 Sturmovik, un truc comme ça...
Enfin je dis ça, je ne joue pas aux simulationx militaire autiste qui néscessite un bac +5 pour comprendre comment allumer un moteur.

----------


## Syntaxerror

C'est bien Black shark mais c'est fait par les développeurs de Lock-on, Eagle dynamics. Il me semble même que c'est un Addon pour lock-on mais à confirmer.

----------


## TheOnlyPA

Non, en fait le projet était tellement ambitieux que ce sera un stand alone en quelques sortes. Black Shark sera indépendant, mais sera très très axé sur de la simulation.

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Ouais, c'est ça. Par contre il devait sortir en 2008, donc voilà voilà. On va attendre. On ne pourra l'obtenir que via Internet. Je risque de faire la gueule avec mes 512 k.

Petites photos.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

La deuxième qui montre les dégats in-game est bluffante.

----------


## NitroG42

> La deuxième qui montre les dégats in-game est bluffante.


Tant mieux par ce qu'il sortira jamais :troll:

----------


## Therapy2crew

Pfioui ! Un simulateur d'hélico décent ça fait un paquet de temps qu'on en a pas vu, alors qu'y a 10 ans ça poussait comme des paquerettes !  ::o:

----------


## Mug Bubule

Je viens de recevoir apocalypse how ... et il est super ! saviez vous que chaque page peut vous faire dix seconde de lumière si vous y mettez le feu ?! et si vous les mangez TROIS, je dis bien TROIS CALORIE PAR PAGE !!!

----------


## LaVaBo

> Je viens de recevoir apocalypse how ... et il est super ! saviez vous que chaque page peut vous faire dix seconde de lumière si vous y mettez le feu ?! et si vous les mangez TROIS, je dis bien TROIS CALORIE PAR PAGE !!!


Je viens de le recevoir aussi, la maquette m'attire moins que celle du Zombie Survival Guide, et le contenu a l'air vachement plus déconnade. :<_<:  Méfiance méfiance, mais j'ai pas commencé à le lire.

----------

